# Audubon Society Reinstates Writer After Cat-Poisoning article



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Audubon Society has no ethics or they just really hate cats. Im speechless that they reinstated this evil man. To harm any animal is reprehensible.

Not only can he not get his facts right about feral cats and TNR, he tells how to poison feral and free roaming cats. He said it was because he wanted to protect birds. :evil: Another Michael Vicks type ala Ted Williams.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/27/b...ams-audubon-columnist-is-reinstated.html?_r=0


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

” Mr. Williams apologized on Audubon’s Web site on Tuesday, calling his reference to Tylenol “irresponsible.” 

Pretty lame apology I think. I agree, the Audubon Society should be ashamed and this cat hater should be scorned and black listed forever.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This guy is something else...
Probably a closet member of PETA...wouldn't surprise me!
Like cats are the only thing that kills birds, c'mon, get real!
Birds even prey on and kill each other...
A cat has to be a supreme hunter to catch a savvy bird...how many birds crash into windows and die or suffer broken wings, feet or beaks.
I love birds and bird watching, I have bird baths and feeders and even when our neighborhood had more stray cats, I never saw any type of "death and destruction" or "carnage" that a lot of people pin on cats!!


----------

